# Removed topic



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Has my question been removed

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

yes it has and you were PM'd. If you want to sell something please do so in the FS section and add a price please


----------

